# Bud watching



## troy (Sep 5, 2016)

Armeni white x roth





Cattylea bicolor





Bulbophyllum lobbii x longiflorum





Prarceii x ?





Bulbophyllum putidum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2016)

What is all that white stuff on the Paph in the bottom photo?


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2016)

Sand


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

Good that your Roth x AW is a good bloomer.
Isn't this going to be a third time?

And what light, how many bulbs and distance to the plants again??
I like the leaf color. 

I've finally decided to take out one bulb out of each of my light shelve. 
Will see.


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)

If you would like I can take a picture of my grow area for you


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you!

So, it looks like you have two bulbs per shelve?
T8 or T5?

T8 are a lot brighter than I thought. 
I started out with 4 bulbs per shelve, then most plants hated it, and I reduced down the time from 13 to 9 now. gradually. 
I even took one bulb out of each shelve last week.
One particular shelve, I took two bulbs out to just see what happens. 

I don't get it because numbers don't add up.
The whole foot candle and lumens recommended for different orchids, they seem way off because each of my bulb says it gives 2,500 lumen. times four, and it is 10,000. That is the lowest end of what's recommended for "low light" orchids from what I read years ago. It is not, because paphs and phals are all hating it. They take nearly direct sun through the window with sheer curtain much better. To my eyes, the sun light through my window seems much much much stronger. so this gets me confused and rather frustrated. 

Oh, well...

So, how long has everything in these photos been under this same set up?
They all look great, color looks great, and roth hybrid is spiking!


----------



## troy (Sep 11, 2016)

I use 4 foot t-8s, 13 hours on 11 hours off 2 bulbs only per shelf, I've been growing in this spot now for 4 months, I stopped going by footcandle / lumen numbers a long time ago what a headache!! I just move plants around till they are happy and take note, thanks for the compliment!!! My girlfriend says I'm obsessed, at least I can admit it lol...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks, great to know!

Even with two bulbs per shelve with that distance, I see no limpy plants.

Looking forward to seeing roth x AW in bloom, again, soon!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2016)

Me too! What happened?


----------



## troy (Sep 11, 2016)

It's pushing up....slowly but swelling nicely.... I'll post again with good progress


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2016)

Update on armeni white x roth, moving along...

A new one is going to bloom bellatulum









Update on cattylea bicolor


----------



## phraggy (Sep 17, 2016)

You're plants look very good Troy I hope the buds develop into good blooms.

Ed


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks ed, my fingers are crossed


----------



## troy (Sep 25, 2016)

New update


----------



## troy (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2016)

Looking good, keep us posted.


----------



## troy (Oct 6, 2016)

Update, armeni white x roth might not turn out right






My first dendrobium blooming normanbyense x convolutem






my first time blooming a bellatulum


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2016)

Why do you think the a.white x roth might not turn out
right? All your plants look well grown to me. Congrats
on the bell. I've never been able to get one to full bloom.


----------



## troy (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## troy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2016)

:clap:


----------



## troy (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks dot, I have a few more to post here, they are just sooo slow...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2016)

Keep us posted.


----------



## troy (Oct 30, 2016)

The first of three growths going to bloom always has this snaggletooth pouch aarrgghh


----------



## troy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## troy (Nov 21, 2016)

Dendrobium silver wings






Dendrobium andree millar






Bellatulum






Armeni white x roth


----------



## AdamD (Nov 22, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2016)

Each time I look at your bellatulum I think concolor.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 24, 2016)

I got the bellatulum as previously bloomed, soon after I got it, grew another growth and reblooming, now has another small start, very good plant, I beleive it is from o.z.


----------



## troy (Nov 27, 2016)

Andree millar











Armeni white x roth spike #2


----------



## troy (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 3, 2016)

Troy...you have such well grown plants. Thanks for posting these. I noticed you use a fairly chunky media for the bella. Is that universal for all your paphs?


----------



## troy (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2016)

I like the Armeni white x roths. Does anyone know the name? I was going to ask if the top photo in the latest batch is an albino but then...


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2016)

I think it's pontac, yes it turns very white, there is one spike close to opening and another peaking out, the first one is always a little askew, you were referring to henrietta fujiwara x dayanum? The dayanum has alot of color, white dorsel with pastel colors on a multi is sweet!!!!


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2016)

New dendrobium finistre x polysema


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2016)

From coryw920 ebay, it has got problems


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2016)

Creepy hairy!!! hahaha


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2016)

Hopefully it opens more


----------



## blondie (Dec 14, 2016)

some very nice blooms you have got there


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2016)

I like the bellatulum.


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, the greyii is kind of blah, but it is a first blooming, I have a leucochilum x hangianum pushing up purchased from sam tsui, looking forward to that one!!!


----------



## troy (Dec 16, 2016)

Armeni white x roth spike #2


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice bellatulum! 
What's the other brachy?


----------



## troy (Dec 16, 2016)

Greyii


----------



## troy (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## troy (Dec 20, 2016)

Spike #2





And #3 peeking out


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2016)

Spike #2


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2016)

You have a nice collection, Troy.


----------

